# Kids Bug Out Bags



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Bugging out with a very young child is not advised by a lot of people here or in other forums. I get this. I am asking for BOB suggestions for Roo seeing as how we currently live in a high fire area and could be asked to evacuate.

I have a backpack that is the perfect size for her little toddler body verses the bigger bag I have ready for her when she is much older. I am really looking for some lightweight supplies that she can carry in her bag that will make bugging out (fire evac) easier for her and us. I have a small art kit and toys in there now but what supplies can I toss in there that can ease the burden on me? Right now I carry her supplies and important documents but my bag is rather heavy if we had to go on foot.

Love you all.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe some snacks that she particularly favors ?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I know you are thinking light as she is small right now and these are some of the things that come to mind right away..

*Since you are in Cali, she could probably handle a three days of *lightweight *summer clothes (you could carry the shoes)
*snacks
*small stuffed toy
*hand warmers
*light stick(s) - we have some that are multi function
*roll of TP.

Good luck!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

She would probably fit just fine in a 80L, enough room for her stick her head out if she wanted, depends how much other stuff you have in there

Not for everyone but I like to have a thin wool blanket, not a fire blanket with the chemicals. Useful for putting out fires, protection from fire, warmth, and a nice place to lie down on a long hike. And they don't weigh too much for their benefits, can also be comforting to little ones. A towel has about as many uses but that may just be the HHGG talking.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Being in rainy country, we put waterproof ponchos that zip into their own pockets (doubling as a pillow) in the boys' BOBs. Another thing that hasn't been mentioned are whistles, which they are only to blow if they happened to get seperated from us.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

My granddaughter loves her "headlamp"I gave her.If you have to walk or carry her any extra light might comfort you both!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I seem to recall that there is a creek or other body of water close to you house, if so is it deep enough to submerge in, in the event that there is a fire emergency bad enough that you would need to walk out water might be a lot better target for you than anywhere else, most people just panic and wait for orders, smart people have plans and back up plans.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Suckers- try the smarties pops if you haven't already. They're not sticky. A leash to hook the two of you together in case you have to be in a crowd. Hand sanitizer, a cup, bubbles.

Do you know where you'd go if you had to evacuate? You would have your car in the above situation & you probably have a lot of necessities for Roo kept in there.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

(Edit: in my edc bag I carry a hip carry sling and a Tuffo Muddy Buddy rainsuit for him.) Another item in my toddler's bag that hasn't been mentioned is an extra small am/fm/wb radio with flashlight. I keep extra batteries in my bag, but it is set to his favorite radio station (which also broadcasts local tv station in an emergency).
He has a waterproof neck lanyard wallet like the rest of us which has pics of each family member with name/contact info, an emergency info form with a little more information and other family member's contact info, a small amount of cash, insurance card.
A whistle. Always, always, always.
A juice box and/or small bottle of water and straw. Small snacks, usually m&m's, apple dices and crackers. Extra socks, 1 overnight disposable diaper, 1 cloth training pants, one of my scarves, one of his caps. Small blanket-right now his 'blanket' is actually an adult swim pareo/cover up. During the winter, it is one of my thin wool shawls.

I let him 'play' with his bag so he is comfortable opening everything/using everything on his own, then restock when we are done 'playing'.


----------

